# Trial-Wiki



## robs (16. Dezember 2007)

Wäre doch mal ne Idee.

Damit könnte man eine umfassende Informationsbasis schaffen und vermeiden, dass ständig nach FelgenFlexen, Bremsbelägen usw. gefragt wird. Und weil alle daran arbeiten sollte es auch aktuell bleiben...

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Wikis? Ob man einen Platz auf dem Server kriegen könnte?


----------



## Jim Space (16. Dezember 2007)

es gibt nen wiki zu mtb-news

http://www.wiki.mtb-news.de


hier der thread aus dem bmx bereich zu dem wikithema
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311985

jemand, nicht ich, ich habe keine ahnung von wiki schreiben, müsste sich mal darum kümmern

ist aber eine gute idee für anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. Dezember 2007)

http://wiki.mtb-news.de <- korrekter link..


----------



## isah (16. Dezember 2007)

Hat aramis das nicht mal vorgeschlagen? Find ich uebrigens ne super idee, so ne Referenz fuer Rahmen mit Geo's usw.


----------



## curry4king (16. Dezember 2007)

find ich auch ne gute idee


----------



## jockie (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich war mal so frei:
http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Trial

Hinweise zum Editieren/Format von MediaWiki-Einträgen findet ihr hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilfe:Textgestaltung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilfe:Bearbeiten#Wikisyntax_im_Detail

Die Artikel sind am besten in sachlicher und neutraler Schreibweise zu halten (=keine Abmahnungen für den Betreiber von _mtb-news.de_) und sollten natürlich nicht die Meinung eines Einzelnen widerspiegeln.
Ein Grundmaß an Rechtschreibung sollte man auch einhalten; denn sonst findet kein Mensch etwas per Suchfunktion.


----------



## isah (16. Dezember 2007)

Vll die Sammelthreads von unserem Forum ins Wiki?



> Sammel-Threads:
> 
> Der "New Vid Thread" (Hoffentlich bald durch Medien-Bereich ersetzt)
> 
> ...



Gibt ja noch einige...


----------



## misanthropia (16. Dezember 2007)

mein Vorschlag. ca 3 Tage vor veröffentlichung eines Artikels wird der hier gepostet und kommentiert, sodass jegliche Arbeit über das Forum läuft anstatt  über Wiki eben für den Fall, dass der Forums- Betrieber wegen Unsinns einen verplättet bekommt. Wir lesen quasi einmal drüber und befinden das für geeignet/ ungeeignet


----------



## isah (16. Dezember 2007)

Das ist irgendwie gegen den Sinn von Wiki's - jeder sollte imo schreiben was er will, eben nach gewissen Richtlinien und mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand. Verbessert kann's immer werden. Ueberhaupt waere das 'n bisschen schwierig zu verwalten mit dem geeignet/ungeeignet, wer bestimmt das? Jedes mal ein Thread incl. Abstimmung? Man findet immer jemand der's nicht mag.


----------



## jockie (16. Dezember 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie gegen den Sinn von Wiki's - jeder sollte imo schreiben was er will, eben nach gewissen Richtlinien und mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand. Verbessert kann's immer werden. Ueberhaupt waere das 'n bisschen schwierig zu verwalten mit dem geeignet/ungeeignet, wer bestimmt das? Jedes mal ein Thread incl. Abstimmung? Man findet immer jemand der's nicht mag.



ACK!


----------



## Monty98 (16. Dezember 2007)

nett zum durchschmökern
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (16. Dezember 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Hat aramis das nicht mal vorgeschlagen? Find ich uebrigens ne super idee, so ne Referenz fuer Rahmen mit Geo's usw.





Wer ist Aramis?


----------



## ecols (16. Dezember 2007)

Der war früher mal gut..

Hat leider mehr mit Mädels zu tun seit er weiß wie Franzosen zählen.. Schade..


----------



## Eisbein (16. Dezember 2007)

jochen, hast gut gemacht!


----------



## curry4king (17. Dezember 2007)

DEN LINK ZUR SPOT DATENBANK NICHT VERGESSEN

wenn ich in der nächsten woche mein neues Bike zusammenbau werd ich allemöglichen fotos machen die man dann zu schraubertipps zusammenfassen kann wie z.b
-Tretlager richtig einbauen
-ACS "tunen" (öffnen fetten zuschweißen)
-Kette kürzen
-Steuersatz reinpressen
-Gabel Kürzen
-Kralle reinschlagen
-Griffe aufziehn
etc


----------



## trialbock (17. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> DEN LINK ZUR SPOT DATENBANK NICHT VERGESSEN
> 
> wenn ich in der nächsten woche mein neues Bike zusammenbau werd ich allemöglichen fotos machen die man dann zu schraubertipps zusammenfassen kann wie z.b
> -Tretlager richtig einbauen
> ...



Das wäre echt ne gute idee


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Dezember 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Der war früher mal gut..
> 
> Hat leider mehr mit Mädels zu tun seit er weiß wie Franzosen zählen.. Schade..




ja chris irgendwo haste recht, aber er ist dabei sich ein neues bike zu zimmern. wir machen dieses jahr ne odm bei uns, naja da kann man ihn sicherlich antreffen. aber is brust, will ja den guten fred nich ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (18. Dezember 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> ja chris irgendwo haste recht, aber er ist dabei sich ein neues bike zu zimmern. wir machen dieses jahr ne odm bei uns, naja da kann man ihn sicherlich antreffen. aber is brust, will ja den guten fred nich ausnutzen





Und abends gibt´s noch ne dolle Portion Reis, wie ich mir hab sagen lassen.  

Also Clemens, falls Du Ara siehst, grüß ihn mal ganz herzlich.

Bei allen anderen entschuldige ich mich, dass ich etwas vom Thema abgeglitten bin.


----------



## robs (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja sauber, dann helft doch mal alle, das Wiki zu füllen. Und wenn es nur sinnvolle Kapitelüberschriften sind, die jemand anderes mit Inhalt füllen kann. Für die Schraubertipps sind natürlich viele Bilder sinnvoll.


http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Trial


----------



## alöx (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Jungs. Freu mich das ihr euch auch am Wiki beteiligt. Ich würde mich allerdings freuen wenn auf der Startseite nicht gelöscht wird. 

Frohes schaffen euch. Schon seltsam das die Randgruppen nun dem Wiki  Leben einhauchen.


----------



## Schevron (21. Dezember 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Frohes schaffen euch. Schon seltsam das die Randgruppen nun dem Wiki Leben einhauchen.


 
Randgruppen?

Wir sind die verkannten Helden des Radsports


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

wir müssen den BMX Heinis ja Konkurens bieten


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

Noch ne frage
kann man die Bilder im Wiki hochladen oder muss man sie verlinken??

Frage deshalb weil wenn man sie verlinken muss wird es immer tote bilder geben weil alle bei imagehack oderso hochladen

das wir uns vill auf einen server einigen der immer on ist oder vill jemand ein paar mb auf seinem root zur verfügung stellt oder irgendwie sowas


----------



## alöx (21. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch ein Mediawiki 

Schau mal auf jeder Seite im Wiki unten links "Hochladen"

Wie man Bilder korrekt verlinkt steht in der Hilfe.  

Edit: Wikikonform wäre die Lösung hier [[Bild:Bildname.png|thumb|Bildbeschreibung]]

Der Bildname steht nach dem Upload auf der Seite.


----------



## robs (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mal einiges grob geschrieben...    lest bitte mal drüber und ergänzt nach euren Vorstellungen oder macht hier die Vorschläge. Wenn jemand keine Texte verfassen will aber Bilder hat, der kann sie ja auch hochladen...  jeder sieht ja dann dass was in der Liste ist und kann es benutzen.  

Es gibt auch noch einiges zu tun, also keine falsche Scheu!


----------



## ecols (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab bei den Werkzeugen bissl was ergänzt, leider habe ich anfangs die Ketegorien mit "&" benannt.. das war dumm, jetzt ist mein reifenmontierartikel im nirvana verschwunden..


----------



## TRAILER (23. Dezember 2007)

super idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (4. Januar 2008)

Oh, hier siehts ja sehr mager aus. Ich möchte diesen Thread mal eben wieder aus der Verdammnis holen.
Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen an der Fahrtechnik-Ecke versucht. Das ist ja schließlich so ziemlich das wichtigste, weil was bringt es mir, mein Fahrrad zu reparieren, wenn ich es vorher nicht kaputt fahren kann? Naja, eine gute Fahrtechnik beinhaltet ja auch "smoothes" fahren, aber egal.
Jedenfalls wäre ich froh, wenn jemand ein paar Bildchen zu den einzelnen Fahrtechniken hinzufügen könnte. 
Ich hab leider nicht so viele Bilder, vor allem nicht in guter Qualität. Wenn also jeder das ein oder andere Bild (vielleicht sogar eine kleine Sequenz) ins Fahrtechnik-Wiki einfügen könnte, wäre das echt toll. 

Wenn ihr schon dabei seid, könnt ihr auch mal was zu den Fahrtechniken schreiben, oder meins korrigieren (falls da irgendwas nicht stimmig sein sollte, das möchte ich nämlich nicht ausschließen).


----------



## alöx (4. Januar 2008)

Fragt doch mal den Kamikazerider. Der hat eine Handvoll 1A Photos.


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Es gibt jetzt noch ein Wiki das sich ausschließlich auch Biketrial Bezieht!!!

http://trial-wiki.de.vu

Schaut mal rein


----------



## ecols (27. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal anregen doch das trialwiki etwas zu füllen.. 

http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Trial

Zum Beispiel könnte man da auch Artikel zu Bounce, Grip und Reifendruck verfassen (nur kurz).

Das wäre praktisch um auf formulierte Artikel verweisen zu können..

Überlegts euch mal!


----------



## insane (28. Mai 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich wollte aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal anregen doch das trialwiki etwas zu füllen..



ich hab mal die Termine für die SDM im Wiki aktualisiert und eine Vereinsseite angelegt. Wäre cool, wenn jemand aus Ost- und Norddeutschland hier die Liste für diese Gebiete füllt, da kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, welche Vereine es hier gibt. Und falls ich im Süden einen Verein vergessen habe, diesen noch reinzunehmen.


----------



## sirob188 (9. August 2015)

Hallo Trial-biker,

gibt es das Trial-wiki noch? Ich lande da leider nur auf mtb-news und finde dort auch kein wiki...

Oder bin ich einfach blind?

VG Boris


----------

